# moving to el ain



## islameltahtawey (Nov 7, 2014)

I received an job offer in al ain , 

is there a night life there and people hang out or its zero crowd please help me 

I am kind of person who love to meet people


----------



## kimizz (Dec 10, 2014)

no night life here .. n kind zero crowd dude


----------

